# On Topic...



## Greg Rempe (Aug 25, 2005)

*The cooking sections are not places where a thread is to be taken off topic.  I understand that it isn't meant with any ill will but these sections need to stay on topic per the rules!  Please re-read them if you have any questions!

Off topic posts will be deleted without notice.  There are other sections on this board where off topic posts aren't under the same microscope...go there and be funny if you need to!

Thanks for your cooperation in this matter!

Greg*


----------

